# Identify THIS



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2012)

Grabbed this chunk of wood outa the tree trimmer guys pile. The heart wood is yellow almost like oasge orange or mulberry, But Im pretty sure they dont grow around here, and it didnt smell like OO when i cut it. It is hard and heavy, doesnt have a noticable smell, Im thinking it may be some sort of import:dunno: It looks pretty cool though.. I tried to correct the photo colors since they were shot under neon. [attachment=14336][attachment=14337]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 4, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Grabbed this chunk of wood outa the tree trimmer guys pile. The heart wood is yellow almost like oasge orange or mulberry, But Im pretty sure they dont grow around here, and it didnt smell like OO when i cut it. It is hard and heavy, doesnt have a noticable smell, Im thinking it may be some sort of import:dunno: It looks pretty cool though.. I tried to correct the photo colors since they were shot under neon.



VERY ATTRACTIVE what ever it is. Good save !!!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2012)

Based on your location, I'd guess its some kind of acacia... Doesn't look like the OO or mulberry I've seen around here. Whatever it is, it's nice looking.


----------



## phinds (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like staghorn sumac. Best test is to put it under a black light if you can find one. See my site for what to expect.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2012)

Yea, it does look like staghorn sumac in the picture, but this was from a tree, this section was about 10" dia and the bark doesn't match. I will put up some better daylight pics today...


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 5, 2012)

Possibly Koa Formosa. Does it have any odor when the bark is peeled back?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2012)

Well Im 90% sure I got it figured out. Thanks for the clue Doc. Should have considered it myself, just never encountered any before. Catsclaw Acacia. It is really bright yellow when first cut, but from the finished work I saw on line, looks like it turns brown. Another common name is Texas Holly.


----------

